# 1940 Schwinn mead ranger project



## John G04 (Oct 17, 2020)

I have to many projects but had to get this bike as it was local and complete. Was at an estate that was being auctionied off by the family of the man who lived there who’s parents had originally had the house built and it’d been in the same family since its creation in 1910. Bike was removed from the barn/ garage and the auction company found the tank and seat seperately in boxes near the bike. The original owners son said his dad got the bike when he was 7 for his first job as a grocery store delivery boy which explains the 5,500 miles on the speedo! He painted over the original paint sometime in the 70’s the son thought. Surprisingly the fenders are pretty dent free, tank has no rust or dents, and it has the original key in the working locking fork! Not gonna be able to begin work on it until I free some room off my work bench and stand but was excited to post it.  Will try to save the original goodyear deluxe tires and
 with steel wool the housepaint off and recover the original. Below are some pictures of the house and garage that was on the estate, Thanks for looking!


----------



## bloo (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice bike! Would love to hear what dates you find on the coaster brake and crank when you get it apart.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 17, 2020)

bloo said:


> Nice bike! Would love to hear what dates you find on the coaster brake and crank when you get it apart.




I’d imagine it’ll all be dated to 1940 but will take pictures when its apart in hopefully a month or so


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice bike! Did they have flat rims in 1940?


----------



## John G04 (Oct 17, 2020)

MantonSmith said:


> Nice bike! Did they have flat rims in 1940?




Usually the lobdells show up on the 41’s but I’ve seen a few 40’s with lobdells aswell


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 17, 2020)

Whats with those nice 2 tone green parts?  Very nice!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 17, 2020)

1817cent said:


> Whats with those nice 2 tone green parts?  Very nice!




Thats the autocycle I bought back in June, got a bit side tracked...


----------



## BatWaves (Nov 13, 2020)

Should you decide to sell this bicycle, I’m interested.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sweet score cant wait to see it all done !!!!!!


----------



## mymikesbikes (Nov 14, 2020)

5,556 miles for a kid, holy cow


----------



## JLF (Nov 14, 2020)

Fantastic find!  Looking forward to seeing your work on it.


----------

